# October 2018 Exam Study Progress



## txjennah PE (Aug 17, 2018)

Our Environmental board is so quiet! For those of you taking the October 2018 exam, how are things going?  Making good progress with your studying?

I've been studying.  So far I feel like I have a better grasp on concepts (I guess I should, if this is my third time, right?) But still worried about air


----------



## JohnLee (Aug 17, 2018)

I have wanting to ask the same ... I got two weeks to focus on breadth this is my second time I'm been trying to focus more on the problems... @txjennah what are you doing differently? I know for me I have been taking a practice breadth every Sat since July


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 17, 2018)

JohnLee said:


> I have wanting to ask the same ... I got two weeks to focus on breadth this is my second time I'm been trying to focus more on the problems... @txjennah what are you doing differently? I know for me I have been taking a practice breadth every Sat since July


So for us, we don't get a breadth - just AM and PM environmental problems.  So on one hand, it's nice not to have to worry about studying for the breadth! On the other hand, it's a lot of environmental problems 

I'm adjusting several things.  The first is I've started studying much earlier.  Timewise, I'm about a month ahead of where I was last year when I was studying for the Fall 2017 exam.  The second is I'm taking my study time more seriously.  The first two attempts, I mostly studied on the couch while my husband had the TV on.  Now I sit at the dining room to watch my videos or work out my practice problems. It helps me stay more focused and makes study time more serious.  Finally, I've just been trying to do as many problems as I can.  I spent too much time in the past reading and not really doing enough study problems.  While it's important to understand the concepts for the conceptual questions, I'm trying to have a better balance of reading vs. problems. I do a little reading with each of the topics I work on, but am mostly doing problem sets.

I'm also spending most of my time focusing on subjects I'm weak in (air and water). I'm taking the EET Water Resources/Env depth - even though I'm not doing the depth exam, the subject matter comprises a significant portion of the environmental exam. The class is excellent and I feel like I'm actually learning the material.  

Best of luck to you! You've got this!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm glad you guys are talking about your study efforts. You're right, it's been way too quiet in here. We should probably just come out and ask people to post, like you did!  

I will say it sounds like you are on the right track, with increasing your problem working and dedicating some study space/minimizing distractions.  I did a lot of reading, as well, but for me, I don't really "understand" a concept until I struggle through at least a few problems.  The reading helps me form the mental model or image of the relationship, but that doesn't do me much good until I actually work stuff out on paper.


----------



## JohnLee (Aug 17, 2018)

txjennah said:


> So for us, we don't get a breadth - just AM and PM environmental problems.  So on one hand, it's nice not to have to worry about studying for the breadth! On the other hand, it's a lot of environmental problems
> 
> I'm adjusting several things.  The first is I've started studying much earlier.  Timewise, I'm about a month ahead of where I was last year when I was studying for the Fall 2017 exam.  The second is I'm taking my study time more seriously.  The first two attempts, I mostly studied on the couch while my husband had the TV on.  Now I sit at the dining room to watch my videos or work out my practice problems. It helps me stay more focused and makes study time more serious.  Finally, I've just been trying to do as many problems as I can.  I spent too much time in the past reading and not really doing enough study problems.  While it's important to understand the concepts for the conceptual questions, I'm trying to have a better balance of reading vs. problems. I do a little reading with each of the topics I work on, but am mostly doing problem sets.
> 
> ...


OH yeah EET Water Resources/Env is amazing but the morning/Breadth is the section I lacked. I got 70% on the depth but 40% in the morning so I will do EET when the depth section start again. I turn a closet into an office but on Sat &amp; Sun I go to the library to take the test. I'm trying to improve my time cause I was really slow in my last study and I think that what cost me.

Best wishes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We shall conquer this monster!


----------



## peacock321 (Aug 17, 2018)

txjennah and JohnLee - good luck to you both!

txjennah - May I ask, with this being your 3rd time, have you taken any other prep courses before?  Also, is your current course online?  Lastly, how far in advance did you start studying this time?

Thank you!


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 17, 2018)

peacock321 said:


> txjennah and JohnLee - good luck to you both!
> 
> txjennah - May I ask, with this being your 3rd time, have you taken any other prep courses before?  Also, is your current course online?  Lastly, how far in advance did you start studying this time?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello @peacock321!  Yes, I've taken School of PE.  It was good, though some topics were covered more thoroughly than others.  On my end, I didn't work as many review problems as I should have.  I started studying casually in May, and got a regular schedule down by July.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 17, 2018)

txjennah said:


> So for us, we don't get a breadth - just AM and PM environmental problems.  So on one hand, it's nice not to have to worry about studying for the breadth! On the other hand, it's a lot of environmental problems
> 
> I'm adjusting several things.  The first is I've started studying much earlier.  Timewise, I'm about a month ahead of where I was last year when I was studying for the Fall 2017 exam.  The second is I'm taking my study time more seriously.  The first two attempts, I mostly studied on the couch while my husband had the TV on.  Now I sit at the dining room to watch my videos or work out my practice problems. It helps me stay more focused and makes study time more serious.  Finally, I've just been trying to do as many problems as I can.  I spent too much time in the past reading and not really doing enough study problems.  While it's important to understand the concepts for the conceptual questions, I'm trying to have a better balance of reading vs. problems. I do a little reading with each of the topics I work on, but am mostly doing problem sets.
> 
> ...


@txjennah You got this SPAM buddy!


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> @txjennah You got this SPAM buddy!


Thank you @squaretaper


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 17, 2018)

Great advice for any test discipline: scan and reprint ALL your practice problems such that there's one problem per page and then organize them by topic. I picked this up from the Dr. Tom's Classroom review course and it was the #1 takeaway that helped me the most. Since you're taking the time to work a bajillion problems anyway, curating them is just a small additional step that will save a TON of time.


----------



## peacock321 (Aug 18, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Hello @peacock321!  Yes, I've taken School of PE.  It was good, though some topics were covered more thoroughly than others.  On my end, I didn't work as many review problems as I should have.  I started studying casually in May, and got a regular schedule down by July.


txjennah - If you had to choose only one review course, would it be School of PE or the one you’re taking now?  Thanks!


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 20, 2018)

peacock321 said:


> txjennah - If you had to choose only one review course, would it be School of PE or the one you’re taking now?  Thanks!


Are you taking the Water Resources exam?  I took School of PE for environmental and am taking the EET depth because my water resources knowledge was lacking.   The environmental exam doesn't have a breadth portion, so I can't speak for either review program's breadth or depth review.  However, I do really like EET. They give you more practice problems than SoPE and several practice exams.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 20, 2018)

Dleg said:


> I'm glad you guys are talking about your study efforts. You're right, it's been way too quiet in here. We should probably just come out and ask people to post, like you did!
> 
> I will say it sounds like you are on the right track, with increasing your problem working and dedicating some study space/minimizing distractions.  I did a lot of reading, as well, but for me, I don't really "understand" a concept until I struggle through at least a few problems.  The reading helps me form the mental model or image of the relationship, but that doesn't do me much good until I actually work stuff out on paper.


Yep, absolutely agree!  If I just read through something, my brain doesn't really pay much attention.  But struggling through a problem really helps reinforce the concepts!


----------



## kncumber (Aug 20, 2018)

My main worry is time. If I had 16 hours to take the test I would be ok. Sometimes, I find myself struggling for 15 minutes on one question which I solve eventually. On the real exam, I don't have this amount of time. Sigh.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 20, 2018)

kncumber said:


> My main worry is time. If I had 16 hours to take the test I would be ok. Sometimes, I find myself struggling for 15 minutes on one question which I solve eventually. On the real exam, I don't have this amount of time. Sigh.


I hear you @kncumber.  Time management killed me my first attempt.  I did a little better the second attempt (but not well enough, obviously  ).  The more you work through problems and get familiar with the concepts, the better you will get.  Organization of your binders will help greatly. I made an index of my problems so I could flip to the right one.  Keep working through problems and time yourself with practice exams.


----------



## PEforWin (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi, I am really starting late and cannot do a review course. I was wondering what anyone who isn't taking a review course is using to review the material for the exam. I heard the Lindeburg book has a lot more material than needed and that the level of difficulty is much higher than the actual exam. Thanks! Or if people taking the review course guide me to which sections to look through in the Lindeburg book. I also have the Intro to Environmental Engineering by Davis and Cornwell, Air Quality by Cooper and have ordered a used copy of Lagrega for Haz waste.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 20, 2018)

PEforWin said:


> Hi, I am really starting late and cannot do a review course. I was wondering what anyone who isn't taking a review course is using to review the material for the exam. I heard the Lindeburg book has a lot more material than needed and that the level of difficulty is much higher than the actual exam. Thanks! Or if people taking the review course guide me to which sections to look through in the Lindeburg book. I also have the Intro to Environmental Engineering by Davis and Cornwell, Air Quality by Cooper and have ordered a used copy of Lagrega for Haz waste.


Hey @PEforWin I'll look through my books when I get home and offer some suggestions.  Off the top of my head, don't even waste time studying all the intro calculus sections in Lindeberg.  I wasted time on that the first time around.


----------



## kncumber (Aug 20, 2018)

@PEforWinI heard the same thing. I use the lindenburg as the back up to the texts you listed. The only other text that I have that you did not list is the Metcalf and Eddy. Does anyone know which practice question resources (PPI, NCEES practice) most closely resembles the actual test in terms of question structure and difficulty? &lt;&lt;&lt;I can ask that question right? (if not....disregard, not trying to get in trouble)


----------



## PEforWin (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank you so much. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 21, 2018)

Try out the advice thread pinned at the top of this forum - it contains advice on the first few pages, for sure, from people who took the exam without a course.  I know my advice thread in there contained advice on how to use the Lindberg book to study. My advice was based on a 3 month study period, but you can just compress...


----------



## PEforWin (Aug 21, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Hey @PEforWin I'll look through my books when I get home and offer some suggestions.  Off the top of my head, don't even waste time studying all the intro calculus sections in Lindeberg.  I wasted time on that the first time around.


Thanks, I appreciate your help.


----------



## PEforWin (Aug 21, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Try out the advice thread pinned at the top of this forum - it contains advice on the first few pages, for sure, from people who took the exam without a course.  I know my advice thread in there contained advice on how to use the Lindberg book to study. My advice was based on a 3 month study period, but you can just compress...


Will check it out, thanks!


----------



## timmer1026 (Aug 22, 2018)

kncumber said:


> ...Does anyone know which practice question resources (PPI, NCEES practice) most closely resembles the actual test in terms of question structure and difficulty? &lt;&lt;&lt;I can ask that question right? (if not....disregard, not trying to get in trouble)


@kncumber @PEforWin

-      NCEES practice exam

-      NCEES Handbook- tab the Exposure Equations for Various Pathways and the Hazardous Waste Compatibility Chart

-      Environmental Engineering Solved Problems, Third Edition (R. Wane Schneiter, PhD, PE)

-      EERM

-      For Air/ Solid Waste- tab the combustion equations and R values in the EERM.  Combustion/Emissions, Incineration/DRE, Stoichiometry/Material balance, Gaussian Distribution Equation/Plume Rise, Ideal Gas Law, Air Stripping, Particulate Matter control devices (baghouses, cyclones, scrubbers, ESP), Sorption/GAC, Landfills, Darcy’s Law, and Solid Waste Collection


----------



## vee043324 (Aug 22, 2018)

another person here studying for the enviro PE for the 3rd time.. taking PPI's review course this time. I really want to organize my shit better.. it wasn't necessarily bad during previous exams (I failed by about 3-5 questions both times) but i think it could have been a lot better.  my diagnostics from my past two attempts aren't consistent at all which makes it more difficult to figure out what I need to focus on this time around


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Aug 22, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> another person here studying for the enviro PE for the 3rd time.. taking PPI's review course this time. I really want to organize my shit better.. it wasn't necessarily bad during previous exams (I failed by about 3-5 questions both times) but i think it could have been a lot better.  my diagnostics from my past two attempts aren't consistent at all which makes it more difficult to figure out what I need to focus on this time around


Vee! SPAM buddy! You can do it!!!

Yes, I'm organizing my reference binders again, too. _I would suggest getting numbered dividers from your local stationary shop and create your own index for your worked out problems. _It makes a world of a difference to quickly zero in on the topic area and look for similar problems. Good luck everybody! I'm stu*DYING* with you.


----------



## kncumber (Aug 28, 2018)

What practice questions/books is everyone using? I have the NCEES Practice Exam. Everyone always says work as many problems as possible. That being said, can anyone recommend any other good question resources?


----------



## vee043324 (Aug 29, 2018)

_Practice Problems for the Environmental Engineering PE Exam _(ENVPP3) . has like 600+ practice problems in all areas!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 29, 2018)

@vee043324 &amp; @txjennah you guys GOT THIS!  &lt;&lt;ok back to your exam prep discussion&gt;&gt;


----------



## In/PE/Out (Aug 30, 2018)

This October will be my third attempt at the Enviro exam. As has been recommended by some other repeat takers, I am mainly working problems. In my case, any book of problems, solved problems, or similar guides that I can get my hands on has been my main study material.   I think I have had the same problem that @txjennah has had: spending too much time reading and not enough time looking at problems. 

I’ve narrowed my references down to a few books (list to follow) and accepted that if none of my reference books address a particular conceptual question on the exam, then so be it. I’ll make up for it by getting a tricky calculation correct. I will point out that the reference books recommended by other users on this board have been helpful. 

My day-to-day study books consist of books of sample problems and questions. Even if it’s working a problem alongside a solution, it helps greatly, especially for understanding how the solution was arrived at.  I’ve run into several problems where the given solution is far too complicated, and a “quicker” solution exists.  I make sure to have problems like that written down both the “difficult” way, and the “quicker” way. 

My core references are (and from my experience on previous exams, these were my go-to’s):

Environmental Engineering Reference Manual (3rd Ed, Lindeburg)

Introduction to Environmental Engineering (5th Ed, Davis &amp; Cornwell)

Air Pollition Control: A Design Approach (4th Ed, Cooper &amp; Alley) [I don’t know why so many test takers didn’t find this book useful. This book is fantastic, but perhaps I am biased since I work in air pollution control]

Hazardous Waste Management (2nd Ed, LaGrega, et al)

Engineering Unit Conversions (4th Ed, Lindeburg) [This book is a must-have]

My study materials (for practice problems) include:

NCEES Practice Exam (The newest edition from 2017 is formatted in the 80 question format. If you can get an older version of the practice exam, the questions are about 95% the same as the new). I’ve been using multiple coloured pencils when I work through these problems, using a different colour for useful info, useless info, the solution, and other notes/tips for solving the problem. I also write down the specific reference(s) and page numbers for each problem, as needed.

Practice Exams for the Environmental PE (2017, Schneiter). [Again, a new publication that has 2 sample exams in the 80 question format] 

EDIT: The 2017 Schneiter practice exam book relies heavily on the NCEES Environmental PE Reference manual. Still useful for preparing for the 2018 exam, but may be more useful starting 2019, when the exam goes computer-based.

Books that cover advanced mathematics for wastewater treatment plant operators. These books cover the concepts and the type of math that would be used to solve almost any WWTP related problem. 

EDIT: Two of the wastewater books I’m studying from are:

Sanitary Engineering Problems and Calculations for the Professional Engineer (1979, Harry S. Harbold).  Old as **** book, but the core concepts are still valid in 2018. The problems in this book follow the old format of how the PE exam was administered (e.g., given 8 problems, the examinee solves 4). The problems presented are quite long and can take over an hour to solve  

Applied Math for Wastewater Plant Operators (1991, Joanne Kirkpatrick Price). Lots of examples of WWTP mathematics concepts, presented in plain English.  If nothing else, it reinforces the basics and unit conversions.

Handbook of Chemical and Environmental Engineering Calculations (2002, Reynolds, Jeris, Theodore). Broad book of sample problems calculations, many of which appear exam-worthy.  

Edit: I hand-copied and worked what I thought would be relevant problems from the above book into a notebook for practice...and possible use as a reference on the exam.

Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations (2nd Ed, Hicks). The chapters on water supply, stormwater system design, and wastewater treatment and control all appear to have concepts that could be covered by the exam. 

Environmental Engineers Handbook (1999, Liu and Liptak). A broad handbook that appears to cover bits and pieces my other references don’t, such as soil and groundwater remediation methods. 

EDIT: I forgot one additional reference:

Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations, 2nd Ed (2007, Lee and Lin). Covers water, solid waste and air pollution. Pretty solid examples of concepts that could be covered on the exam. Likely, the examples in this book are more complicated than the exam problems. Reviews I’ve seen on this book peg it as a good reference for the Environmental PE.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 11, 2018)

EVERYONE - QUESTION 

how do you plan on organizing your class notes (assuming you're taking some kind of prep class) for the exam? I'm in PPI right now and theere are soooo many handouts/slides, and while they're all useful, I'm trying to figure out how to best organize them. At first I was thinking a binder for each subject would be overkill but now I'm thinking maybe not? Maybe a binder for all water (that will be a big one), another for air, combining EH&amp;S and site remediation, + one misc? is that crazy? 

reposting in general exam prep forum too.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 11, 2018)

@vee043324, I don't think that's crazy at all. I have a binder each for water resources/water treatment, air/solid waste, remediation/safety, and one with indices and the FE reference manual (to be replaced with the PE Env. manual).


----------



## In/PE/Out (Sep 11, 2018)

@vee043324 I think that’s a good plan. I’ve got all my notes/references that I’ve collected and printed grouped by subject/topic, following the format of the exam given by NCEES. 

 I’d take some time to prepare an index for or tab off each binder, so you could quickly jump to a specific sub-area of that topic. Example: for a water binder, tab off the sections for water treatment, drinking water, hydraulics, etc.

Also, if you have access to a comb-ring binder, use it. Binding materials in this manner saves a significant amount of space, when compared to a 3-ring binder.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 11, 2018)

txjennah said:


> @vee043324, I don't think that's crazy at all. I have a binder each for water resources/water treatment, air/solid waste, remediation/safety, and one with indices and the FE reference manual (to be replaced with the PE Env. manual).


i was planning on just using the PE env. manual but my professor in PPI said it's worth having both on hand... some of the PE ref equations are not as nicely spelled out compared to the FE reference. Plus FE has an index! ugh just so much material..


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 11, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> @vee043324 I think that’s a good plan. I’ve got all my notes/references that I’ve collected and printed grouped by subject/topic, following the format of the exam given by NCEES.
> 
> I’d take some time to prepare an index for or tab off each binder, so you could quickly jump to a specific sub-area of that topic. Example: for a water binder, tab off the sections for water treatment, drinking water, hydraulics, etc.
> 
> Also, if you have access to a comb-ring binder, use it. Binding materials in this manner saves a significant amount of space, when compared to a 3-ring binder.


was definitely planning on tabbing the subsections for sure! 

i was also considering comb rings or even getting certain materials bound so it'll feel like i just have a bunch of small books.. no idea what that costs though.


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 11, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> i was planning on just using the PE env. manual but my professor in PPI said it's worth having both on hand... some of the PE ref equations are not as nicely spelled out compared to the FE reference. Plus FE has an index! ugh just so much material..


Ah good to know, thanks!  Here's to hoping this is the last hurrah for us both!    I'm soooo over studying.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 1, 2018)

I've just started getting into my heavy-duty study schedule (I kinda started on weekend in August, but then had a long vacation that set me back).  I took the Civil/Construction exam the past 2 times and missed it by only a few questions, so I decided that I would switch to the Environmental PE exam since I'm not going to be moving the CA anytime soon.  As I'm starting to go through the questions/problems and general class info (SoPE) I'm realizing I know a lot of this stuff already since my master's was in environmental/waste water treatment processes and my current occupation is an environmental consultant in the NYC-area (aka; brownfields, CWA, USACE nonsense are a semi-normal aspect of my daily life).  It doesn't make me more comfortable, per se, but it does make me a little easier going into the exam because I'm not learning entirely new concepts like some of the Civil stuff was.

Now I'm getting into the tab-solve questions in my SoPE notes after I took the weekly class (to confirm I actually know the concepts) and working on extra problems on the weekends.  I don't think it'll be easy going, but I do feel a little more confident.  Also helps that my new company is very "failure does not mean you're not smart" mentality, which does help since my last company was very "you better pass, everyone who takes it in this company passes on the first time".  Still getting nervous as the day gets closer.

Sucks because I'm missing out on some great pumpkin picking out here.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey @Jaykay0914, welcome!  I think having a masters in the topic and having general job experience will definitely help you.  I think there are a lot of third timers in this thread.  Really glad to hear that you have a supportive company like that.  

I'm sooo done with studying but knowing that the test is nearly here soon (gulp) helps me through it!  Here's to hoping this is our final attempt and we'll pass!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

yup i'm starting to freak the fuck out here.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

have been v intense about tabbing/color coordinating though and I have to say my references are so beautiful that I get a little happy looking at them. nice upgrade from last exam cycle. whatever helps, right?

EDIT: currently ordering more tabs and using the EB amazon link to do it woooooo 

EDIT #2: cc @Road Guy


----------



## kncumber (Oct 2, 2018)

I still come across questions that i'm like "huh?" when I read them. I have a notion that the people who will be successful are consistently answering every question they find and attempt? Struggle topics: Applied Ideal Gas Law,  Sludge Management, Water Resources


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

kncumber said:


> I still come across questions that i'm like "huh?" when I read them. I have a notion that the people who will be successful are consistently answering every question they find and attempt? Struggle topics: Applied Ideal Gas Law,  Sludge Management, Water Resources


do you have the cooper and alley air control book?


----------



## kncumber (Oct 2, 2018)

Yees I have the cooper and alley


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 2, 2018)

Air is still my struggle topic but it's making a (little) more sense than it did the first couple of rounds.  I am currently working out of the 101 Solved Environmental Engineering Problems.  I honestly hate that book.  I graduated in 2006/2007, so the explanations are too sparse for my remedial brain.  Thankfully I'm married to a PhD chemist so I can shove a problem in his face and be like, "WTF, how did they get this solution?" for any of the chemistry questions.

One of the solutions was for a boundary condition to a differential equation and involved some erfc equation???? I don't think that would even be a legitimate question, but what would I know.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Yees I have the cooper and alley


those problems at the end of the book are EVERYTHING. SO helpful. can't recommend enough.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

also there is a great, short, direct section on ideal gas law that starts on like page 25 of that book. definitely take a look. i wouldn't try to learn ideal gas law from the EERM because it's kind of confusing and overwhelming.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm gonna be honest...I haven't really touched the EERM this time around.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 2, 2018)

i have mixed feelings on it. it's good for some stuff but really tends to complicates other things. i definitely wouldn't touch it for air unless i was REALLY feeling desperate.


----------



## Vamsi (Oct 2, 2018)

Howdy Fellow Enviro's:

This is my first attempt at the PE exam, and I started prepping too late (last week). I tried to call NCEES and cancel, but that didn't work out. I'm planning to apply for leave the week of the exam and get in my college racehorse mode back on, (after a decade gap  ).  Don't know how that's going to work out? Any advice?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 2, 2018)

Vamsi said:


> Howdy Fellow Enviro's:
> 
> This is my first attempt at the PE exam, and I started prepping too late (last week). I tried to call NCEES and cancel, but that didn't work out. I'm planning to apply for leave the week of the exam and get in my college racehorse mode back on, (after a decade gap  ).  Don't know how that's going to work out? Any advice?


Hi Vamsi!

Honestly, it depends how familiar you are with the material. Do you have a lot of multi-media experience?  Are you proficient in the major topics presented on the exam?  I'm a third timer...my first attempt (April 2017), I didn't start studying until the first week of March and didn't pass. However, I'm in remediation and hadn't done anything with air and water since college.  It's definitely a difficult exam but I don't want to discourage you.  If you can't cancel and are still planning on taking the exam, I'd say just do as many practice problems/exams as you can until test time.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 2, 2018)

Ohhhh and one more thing, I personally wouldn't wait until the week of the exam to start studying if at all possible. If you have the time and means to get started now, I would. I'm the kind of person who would be completely overwhelmed waiting until the week of to study for anything, and there's too much material on this exam to cover, even if you take the entire week off.  Start now if you can!


----------



## kncumber (Oct 3, 2018)

I was told that SchoolofPE has great practice problems. Can anyone recommend them? If I take this leap, are they good questions that will prepare me enough for the exam?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 3, 2018)

kncumber said:


> I was told that SchoolofPE has great practice problems. Can anyone recommend them? If I take this leap, are they good questions that will prepare me enough for the exam?


Depends on the subject. I've been out of school for awhile and I felt like the water resources problems didn't help me much. The air problems were okay.  The remediation problems were great, but I'm biased.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 3, 2018)

Keep in mind that none of these companies know what questions will be on the exam. While the Water Resources problems didn't help txjennah, on the upcoming exam there may be questions that replicate those water resource questions or the same procedure to solve the problem.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 3, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Hi Vamsi!
> 
> Honestly, it depends how familiar you are with the material. Do you have a lot of multi-media experience?  Are you proficient in the major topics presented on the exam?  I'm a third timer...my first attempt (April 2017), I didn't start studying until the first week of March and didn't pass. However, I'm in remediation and hadn't done anything with air and water since college.  It's definitely a difficult exam but I don't want to discourage you.  If you can't cancel and are still planning on taking the exam, I'd say just do as many practice problems/exams as you can until test time.


Agree. If you can't cancel, might as well just take it anyway. I would spend your weekends studying too, not just the week before the exam.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 3, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Keep in mind that none of these companies know what questions will be on the exam. While the Water Resources problems didn't help txjennah, on the upcoming exam there may be questions that replicate those water resource questions or the same procedure to solve the problem.


It was really the review itself that I had issues with. I'd been out of school for years so neither the review nor the practice set really helped me grasp the concepts.  If kncumber is a recent graduate then they are probably okay. But if they are like me and graduated years ago, then they may reconsider.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 3, 2018)

Also, important to add that I don't do water resources for my day job.  If you do, then you are probably fine with the SOPE water resources review.


----------



## kncumber (Oct 3, 2018)

I am knee deep in trash for my job. No water, no air, no public health experience. I can knock the 6 or so solid waste questions out the park though. At least I am guaranteed 6/80 lol.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 3, 2018)

kncumber said:


> I am knee deep in trash for my job. No water, no air, no public health experience. I can knock the 6 or so solid waste questions out the park though. At least I am guaranteed 6/80 lol.


I hear you. I get really excited over the 4 remediation questions I see on the exam. And then bubble in A for the rest.  (kidding but not really)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 3, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I hear you. I get really excited over the 4 remediation questions I see on the exam. And then bubble in A for the rest.  (kidding but not really)


I used "C" as my go-to WAG.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 3, 2018)

ugh i think i'm going to put all my PPI notes into one binder and just tab the living hell out of them. don't want to be constantly switching binders out for a different subject.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 3, 2018)

I heard the October 2018 exam will be hard since pass rates were so high in April


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 3, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> I heard the October 2018 exam will be hard since pass rates were so high in April


  I thought the trolling didn't start until after the exam.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 3, 2018)

txjennah said:


> It was really the review itself that I had issues with. I'd been out of school for years so neither the review nor the practice set really helped me grasp the concepts.  If kncumber is a recent graduate then they are probably okay. But if they are like me and graduated years ago, then they may reconsider.


That seems to be the #1 common complaint with SoPE. From what I've read ( I've only took EET Depth course), SoPE is more of a refresher and assumes you know certain things.  It is not an in-depth review from A-Z of everything you should be familiar with for the exam like other courses are.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 3, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> I heard the October 2018 exam will be hard since pass rates were so high in April


What does this even mean?  "I heard..."  From WHO?  Just LOL.  Come on.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 4, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> That seems to be the #1 common complaint with SoPE. From what I've read ( I've only took EET Depth course), SoPE is more of a refresher and assumes you know certain things.  It is not an in-depth review from A-Z of everything you should be familiar with for the exam *like other courses are*.


What other courses are you referring to?  Seems pretty difficult for any course to possibly cover everything from A to Z, and even if there were such a course how much could one even retain?  Besides, I highly doubt anyone in Env. Engineering is going to be an expert in ALL fields.  If you're taking the PE you've been working for a while and even if you've been exposed to a lot of different areas no one is going to have sufficient experience and background to know everything about everything, but it's understood that you should have at least a rudimentary understanding of "certain things" and basic engineering concepts (or else why would you even be taking the exam?).  Taking a course to learn everything from scratch that *might* be on the exam kind of defeats the purpose and spirit of being a PE in the first place, doesn't it?


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 4, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> Also, if you have access to a comb-ring binder, use it. Binding materials in this manner saves a significant amount of space, when compared to a 3-ring binder.


Great idea!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 4, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> What does this even mean?  "I heard..."  From WHO?  Just LOL.  Come on.


Some NCEES officials have accounts here. Apparently they strive to keep pass rates around 60%, but last April they were high, leading them to believe the exam was too easy (it was easy, I took it). So the mechanical and environmental exams will be harder this round...


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 4, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> What other courses are you referring to?  Seems pretty difficult for any course to possibly cover everything from A to Z, and even if there were such a course how much could one even retain?  Besides, I highly doubt anyone in Env. Engineering is going to be an expert in ALL fields.  If you're taking the PE you've been working for a while and even if you've been exposed to a lot of different areas no one is going to have sufficient experience and background to know everything about everything, but it's understood that you should have at least a rudimentary understanding of "certain things" and basic engineering concepts (or else why would you even be taking the exam?).  Taking a course to learn everything from scratch that *might* be on the exam kind of defeats the purpose and spirit of being a PE in the first place, doesn't it?


No, of course we don't need a course to start from scratch.  But some exam takers (myself included) have been out of school for years and need a more in-depth refresher on topics we don't do day to day and aren't exposed to.  After taking both EET and SOPE, I'd say there's a clear difference between the two.  EET provides a great refresher of the basics and has a lot of in-depth practice problems.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 4, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> That seems to be the #1 common complaint with SoPE. From what I've read ( I've only took EET Depth course), SoPE is more of a refresher and assumes you know certain things.  It is not an in-depth review from A-Z of everything you should be familiar with for the exam like other courses are.


Yeah, I'm taking the water depth course from EET because I was so weak in water.  EET does a much better job of providing an in depth refresher than SOPE.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 4, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Some NCEES officials have accounts here. Apparently they strive to keep pass rates around 60%, but last April they were high, leading them to believe the exam was too easy (it was easy, I took it). So the mechanical and environmental exams will be harder this round...


Have the NCEES officials that have accounts here actually stated that?  I'd love to check that out.  This goes back to my question in another thread - why the switch from 100 questions to 80?  Pass rates were in the mid-60's for several years prior to the change, so if that's right where they wanted it why would they make it easier?  Pass rates for other discipline exams are consistently in the 70's or even 80's, why these arbitrary pass rates for different exams?  Seems to me if you know the material you should be allowed to pass, regardless of how well everyone else does.

As they say, I guess NCEES works in 'mysterious ways'.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 4, 2018)

txjennah said:


> No, of course we don't need a course to start from scratch.  But some exam takers (myself included) have been out of school for years and need a more in-depth refresher on topics we don't do day to day and aren't exposed to.  After taking both EET and SOPE, I'd say there's a clear difference between the two.  EET provides a great refresher of the basics and has a lot of in-depth practice problems.


EET seems to be getting a lot of love on this forum (and others on the board in general).  I guess something to look into if things don't go well this time around....assuming they adjust appropriately for the transition to CBT.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Have the NCEES officials that have accounts here actually stated that?  I'd love to check that out.  This goes back to my question in another thread - why the switch from 100 questions to 80?  Pass rates were in the mid-60's for several years prior to the change, so if that's right where they wanted it why would they make it easier?  Pass rates for other discipline exams are consistently in the 70's or even 80's, why these arbitrary pass rates for different exams?  Seems to me if you know the material you should be allowed to pass, regardless of how well everyone else does.
> 
> As they say, I guess NCEES works in 'mysterious ways'.


Not sure. You can contact NCEES directly and they will tell you the same thing I did. They love getting phone calls, especially a few days after the exam.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Have the NCEES officials that have accounts here actually stated that?  I'd love to check that out.  This goes back to my question in another thread - why the switch from 100 questions to 80?  Pass rates were in the mid-60's for several years prior to the change, so if that's right where they wanted it why would they make it easier?  Pass rates for other discipline exams are consistently in the 70's or even 80's, why these arbitrary pass rates for different exams?  Seems to me if you know the material you should be allowed to pass, regardless of how well everyone else does.
> 
> As they say, I guess NCEES works in 'mysterious ways'.


@Baconator works for NCEES. Just saying...


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> EET seems to be getting a lot of love on this forum (and others on the board in general).  I guess something to look into if things don't go well this time around....assuming they adjust appropriately for the transition to CBT.


I really wish they did an environmental review...I could use a thorough air review for sure. They're great, a lot of practice problems and several practice exams. I think there's enough overlap between the water resources/environmental and our exam that I don't think it was a wasted effort...yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 5, 2018)

ME_VT_PE said:


> Not sure. You can contact NCEES directly and they will tell you the same thing I did. They love getting phone calls, especially a few days after the exam.


LOL you only have three more weeks to wait to start the official trolling.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 5, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Have the NCEES officials that have accounts here actually stated that?  I'd love to check that out.  This goes back to my question in another thread - why the switch from 100 questions to 80?  Pass rates were in the mid-60's for several years prior to the change, so if that's right where they wanted it why would they make it easier?  Pass rates for other discipline exams are consistently in the 70's or even 80's, why these arbitrary pass rates for different exams?  Seems to me if you know the material you should be allowed to pass, regardless of how well everyone else does.
> 
> As they say, I guess NCEES works in 'mysterious ways'.


Lol exam pass rates have hovered around 70%, at least since I first took the exam in April 2017.  Everyone is eager to start trolling early.  

I am honestly am not sure why the switch was made to 80 questions.  Maybe to make it more consistent and fair with the other exams?  I am relieved not to have 100 questions this time.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 7, 2018)

anyone have advice on where i can get a copy of ASTM E1527-13 ?

JK I found it online: https://elibrary.gsfc.nasa.gov/_assets/doclibBidder/tech_docs/ASTM E1527-13.pdf


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 7, 2018)

or if I even need it? @txjennah deferring to you since this is your area of expertise (and my weakest area). would that help me in the exam?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 7, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> or if I even need it? @txjennah deferring to you since this is your area of expertise (and my weakest area). would that help me in the exam?


If you don't already have a summary in your notes for Phase Is, then it definitely can't hurt!  I think I'll bring it too, thanks for the link!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 8, 2018)

Ooooof, my entire weekend was spent sleeping, eating, or studying.  Got through all my air and water treatment sections, spending some extra time tabbing and reviewing parts that SoPE didn't really go through.  Still having some trouble with the air sections, but that is mostly due to the way SoPE organizes it...which is fairly poor.  My orgo background is really helping me with understanding some stuff and make some things (like converting masses/concentrations through a balanced formula), pretty easy.  Not going to lie, finished the SoPE assessment/remediation/safety section and it was all stuff that I do at work!  So not feeling totally positive, but I do feel like I won't be in too bad shape if I keep studying!

Going to start doing some tabbing during the week as well as I lurk in the forum.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 8, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Ooooof, my entire weekend was spent sleeping, eating, or studying.  Got through all my air and water treatment sections, spending some extra time tabbing and reviewing parts that SoPE didn't really go through.  Still having some trouble with the air sections, but that is mostly due to the way SoPE organizes it...which is fairly poor.  My orgo background is really helping me with understanding some stuff and make some things (like converting masses/concentrations through a balanced formula), pretty easy.  Not going to lie, finished the SoPE assessment/remediation/safety section and it was all stuff that I do at work!  So not feeling totally positive, but I do feel like I won't be in too bad shape if I keep studying!
> 
> Going to start doing some tabbing during the week as well as I lurk in the forum.


Ugh yeah, the air section is so disorganized from SoPE.  Some of the practice problems are pretty good, but I feel like the notes themselves are weak.  The remediation notes had the best organization.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm going to sound like a broken record but do the PE review questions at the end of Cooper &amp; Alley air pollution book!!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

@JayKay0914 PS jealous of your orgo background because chemistry is helpful everywhere.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 8, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Ugh yeah, the air section is so disorganized from SoPE.  Some of the practice problems are pretty good, but I feel like the notes themselves are weak.  The remediation notes had the best organization.


Agreed.  The practice problems were good, but the notes were all over the place.  I think it was due to multiple authors getting involved and no trimming/streamlining happening when it was passed to another instructor.  Remediation notes were the best/very straight forward!  

@*vee043324 *Not sure if I have the time to get the Cooper &amp; Alley book, since I'm getting down to the line, but I have a pretty solid understanding of p-chem so I understand the thermodynamics/that type of stuff.  Just need to study more!!!  And the chemistry background has helped me sooooo much.  I took advanced orgo in undergrad (only need one more class to be a double major), so I actually did titration and a lot of the methods that seem to be the basis for a lot of the exam?  Helps me understand a lot of the degradation/daughter compounds and what not.  Just hope it helps me on the exam itself!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 8, 2018)

whew just spent five power hours finishing two works of grad school homework so that my next assignment isn't due until the 28th. letssss goooooo


----------



## PEforWin (Oct 10, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> I'm going to sound like a broken record but do the PE review questions at the end of Cooper &amp; Alley air pollution book!!


Is this only in the new editions? I have one from 1994 and I can't seem to find the PE review problems


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 10, 2018)

PEforWin said:


> Is this only in the new editions? I have one from 1994 and I can't seem to find the PE review problems


It is.  I have a copy, I'll send to you via PM.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 10, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Ugh yeah, the air section is so disorganized from SoPE.  Some of the practice problems are pretty good, but I feel like the notes themselves are weak.  The remediation notes had the best organization.


Did you take it earlier this year or this current session?  The guy that teaches it reminds me of Artie Lang with his New York accent and kind of looks like him too.


----------



## kncumber (Oct 10, 2018)

Whats everyone's thoughts on Environmental Engineering Practice PE Exams by Wane Schneiter? I have a love/hate relationship with it.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on Environmental Engineering Practice PE Exams by Wane Schneiter? I have a love/hate relationship with it.


It's on my list of books to work through this upcoming weekend.  If it's anything like 101 Solved Environmental Engineering problems, then I will hate it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 11, 2018)

Just printed out my exam authorization...all four copies of it, so I won't lose it before then.  Getting nervous!!!!  Going to finish my tabbing this weekend and then just do questions the next two weeks non-stop!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 11, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Just printed out my exam authorization...all four copies of it, so I won't lose it before then.  Getting nervous!!!!  Going to finish my tabbing this weekend and then just do questions the next two weeks non-stop!


You got this!

I might stop studying the Tuesday before the exam...I think my brain needs a little break before the exam.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm traveling to my exam and spending the night in a hotel the night before.  I read some advice to go to a movie the day before, good way to make sure you take your mind off the exam for at least a few hours.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Did you take it earlier this year or this current session?  The guy that teaches it reminds me of Artie Lang with his New York accent and kind of looks like him too.


I took it for the April and October 2017 exams. I think it is the same guy.  Haha I love New York accents, so I enjoyed listening to the sessions.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 12, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> I'm traveling to my exam and spending the night in a hotel the night before.  I read some advice to go to a movie the day before, good way to make sure you take your mind off the exam for at least a few hours.


That's a good plan. I'm taking the day off from work the day before and am just going to veg.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 13, 2018)

Well, am working through the NCEES practice exam and bombed the morning session. This is encouraging.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am drowning in tabs but they’re helpful AF and calming pastel color coordinated and yes pale blue most definitely symbolizes water don’t @ me


----------



## kncumber (Oct 14, 2018)

Question 113 on the NCEES PRactice exam.

RTC: Minimum Dissolved Oxygen Concentration

Calculation:

I understand that the formula for Minimum Dissolved Oxygen Concentration is DOsat-Dmax. 

Can you not use the full Streeter Phelps DO sag equation (below) to solve D max using t=3, since t is the  time required to achieve max dissolved oxygen deficit. Am I missing something?


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 14, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Question 113 on the NCEES PRactice exam.
> 
> RTC: Minimum Dissolved Oxygen Concentration
> 
> ...


Hi @kncumber!  I *think* if you used Streeter Phelps, you would also have to calculate the initial oxygen deficit at the point of discharge, which would be a couple of additional steps (in addition to the rate constant corrections, ultimate BOD calculations, etc that you're already having to do.)  Plus, IMO, if there's any way to get to the solution without using the full Streeter-Phelps equation, then I think that is best since I think it's so easy to make an error when using the full equation.  I am looking at a similar EET problem and they are not using full Streeter-Phelps for the solution either, but the method that NCEES had in their exam solution.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 14, 2018)

MOOD.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 14, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Well, am working through the NCEES practice exam and bombed the morning session. This is encouraging.


I did as well.  I felt really good about it too before checking the answers.  But I guess it's good practice and reinforcement, really really have to read the questions carefully.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 15, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> I did as well.  I felt really good about it too before checking the answers.  But I guess it's good practice and reinforcement, really really have to read the questions carefully.


There were some that I was close to getting, but didn't read the problem all the way through or made a dumb mistake with the units.  It was good practice for sure.  I'm trying to view this like I would a marathon.  I know that with all the studying I've been doing, I'm capable of passing, but just need to be in the right mental headspace.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 15, 2018)

Anyone who has a copy of Davis and cornwell - can you messge me a pic of page 605 and 606? Should be of table 9-6 and 9-7. Would super appreciate it!!!


----------



## timmer1026 (Oct 16, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Anyone who has a copy of Davis and cornwell - can you messge me a pic of page 605 and 606? Should be of table 9-6 and 9-7. Would super appreciate it!!!


I have Davis&amp;Cornwell (4th Edition), but Tables 9-6 and 9-7 are on pages 768 and 769 of this edition.  Is this what you need?

View attachment DavisCornwell4thedition_Table9-6and9-7.pdf


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 16, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> Anyone who has a copy of Davis and cornwell - can you messge me a pic of page 605 and 606? Should be of table 9-6 and 9-7. Would super appreciate it!!!


Tested combustion sources and their emission rates, and common VOCs and their sources in my version.  Is that what you need?


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> Tested combustion sources and their emission rates, and common VOCs and their sources in my version.  Is that what you need?


Yesss! That’s it


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

timmer1026 said:


> I have Davis&amp;Cornwell (4th Edition), but Tables 9-6 and 9-7 are on pages 768 and 769 of this edition.  Is this what you need?
> 
> View attachment 11995


Not the same version as what I have but still really appreciate it thank you!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

UPDATED MOOD.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 16, 2018)

UPDATED MOOD AFTER READING ALL THE KINDNESS AND POSITIVITY ON EB.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 16, 2018)

@vee043324


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 16, 2018)

@vee043324


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 17, 2018)

at work and all i want to do is study come onnnn 5pm.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2018)

txjennah said:


> There were some that I was close to getting, but didn't read the problem all the way through or made a dumb mistake with the units.  It was good practice for sure.  I'm trying to view this like I would a marathon.  I know that with all the studying I've been doing, I'm capable of passing, but﻿ just need to be in the right mental headspace.


for everyone I always say, it's so easy to assume what they're asking. do the multiple pass approach and read every unanswered question all the way through each time. this way for the more complex problems you have full comprehension of what they want. This is basically the only thing I changed up between my failing and passing scores.


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> at work and all i want to do is study come onnnn 5pm.


weirdo. i never wanna study.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 17, 2018)

it's the only thing that makes me feel productive right now ugh


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 17, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> at work and all i want to do is study come onnnn 5pm.


I feel you, in some weird way I actually look forward to studying as well.  Of course once I actually get started I seem to find ways to procrastinate but that's another story.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 17, 2018)

yup I just decided to take my lunch in the senate library with my book of practice problems. i'm jumping out of my seat because I'm so antsy (and over caffeinated)


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 17, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> for everyone I always say, it's so easy to assume what they're asking. do the multiple pass approach and read every unanswered question all the way through each time. this way for the more complex problems you have full comprehension of what they want. This is basically the only thing I changed up between my failing and passing scores.


Thanks for the good advice.  Knowing that others have failed before but ultimately passed is really boosting my confidence/hope. Haha.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 17, 2018)

I was getting really stressed while studying early this week - now that we're so close, there was a lot of panic and regret over the topics I wasn't able to devote as much time to. And the practice NCEES exam depressed the hell out of me. 

So to keep a good headspace while studying the rest of the week, I have a playlist of good tunes on Spotify of "comfort food" music.  That's honestly kept me really relaxed and focused.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 17, 2018)

The big day draws near...gotta get my playlist ready for my drive to the exam site!  Since I have to travel out of town to take the exam, I booked my hotel room the day I got my authorisation from NCEES in my email last week. As I’ve done in the past, I got a room at the same hotel the exam is being administered— get up, get breakfast, and knock this exam out!

Interestingly, the exam site for my region is at a new location from where it had been administered in years past. Which is good, because the past two times I sat for the PE exam, the exam was administered in this hellhole old ballroom at a hellhole old motel.  Maybe enough people complained to NCEES (or the fact that this old site went out of business). 

From the pictures I’ve seen of the new exam site, it looks much more conducive for passing. And it doesn’t have the aura of failure from my past two attempts


----------



## kncumber (Oct 18, 2018)

@In/PE/Out just curious, are you in down state illinois, or chicago area. While studying, I have been wishing I had someone to study with. Too late now. But if you say down state, Ill be bummed out that I did not realize this earlier.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 18, 2018)

kncumber said:


> @In/PE/Out just curious, are you in down state illinois, or chicago area. While studying, I have been wishing I had someone to study with. Too late now. But if you say down state, Ill be bummed out that I did not realize this earlier.


@kncumber Downstate (central, to be more specific). I’ll be at the Peoria exam site. I’ll really pound my head on my desk if it turns out we work in the same building, or at the very least, same regional area.


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 18, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Whats everyone's thoughts on Environmental Engineering Practice PE Exams by Wane Schneiter? I have a love/hate relationship with it.


this is delayed but I like it a lot and feel like it best represents the actual exam questions in terms of length/difficulty.


----------



## kncumber (Oct 18, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> @kncumber Downstate (central, to be more specific). I’ll be at the Peoria exam site. I’ll really pound my head on my desk if it turns out we work in the same building, or at the very least, same regional area.


I live and work in Peoria. That's a bummer that I just found this out, I would have definitely tried to meet up to study if I knew sooner.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 18, 2018)

kncumber said:


> I live and work in Peoria. That's a bummer that I just found this out, I would have definitely tried to meet up to study if I knew sooner.


I assume you’re taking the exam next Friday, then? A meetup before the exam wouldn’t be out of the question since I’m taking off work the day before the exam, since I have to drive up to Peoria. Send me a PM if you’re interested.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 19, 2018)

Suddenly hit me that I'm off-schedule studying and I need to get back on track.  Of course the week I am taking off before the exam is when all my submittals are due to the regulators...*sigh*.  I'm getting really nervous that I'll get distracted by work, and stop studying?  My plan is to finish all my tabbing/SoPE questions tonight (no excuses!); I have a family party on Saturday, so I can't do anything, but then Sunday I'll start diving into my practice exams!  I think Sun-Tuesday I'll just be doing "exam" questions, which should get me into a better mindset that the SoPE questions (which are longer and involve more of a 'learning to manipulate equations' than the 'plug-n-chug once you know what you're looking for' that I feel the PE exam questions are more like).  Wednesday will be driving to upstate NY/relaxing/studying.  Thursday...even though everyone says not to study, I know, personally, that I need to keep my mind engaged on doing questions or I will get out of 'exam mode'.  Then Friday I'll drive to the New York State Fair to take my exam!

At least I get to go to the Corning Museum of Glass after the exam, which is just the pick-me-up I'll probably need.  Followed by polo!


----------



## kncumber (Oct 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Suddenly hit me that I'm off-schedule studying and I need to get back on track.  Of course the week I am taking off before the exam is when all my submittals are due to the regulators...*sigh*.  I'm getting really nervous that I'll get distracted by work, and stop studying?  My plan is to finish all my tabbing/SoPE questions tonight (no excuses!); I have a family party on Saturday, so I can't do anything, but then Sunday I'll start diving into my practice exams!  I think Sun-Tuesday I'll just be doing "exam" questions, which should get me into a better mindset that the SoPE questions (which are longer and involve more of a 'learning to manipulate equations' than the 'plug-n-chug once you know what you're looking for' that I feel the PE exam questions are more like).  Wednesday will be driving to upstate NY/relaxing/studying.  Thursday...even though everyone says not to study, I know, personally, that I need to keep my mind engaged on doing questions or I will get out of 'exam mode'.  Then Friday I'll drive to the New York State Fair to take my exam!
> 
> At least I get to go to the Corning Museum of Glass after the exam, which is just the pick-me-up I'll probably need.  Followed by polo!


Are the school of PE questions harder, you think? I thought they are easier than the NCEES practice exam questions by miles, that is why I kinda stopped them. If that is true, then I feel confused. Iam doing the same thing. Trying to work all the questions in the world from now till  Thursday. Good luck JayKay


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 19, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Are the school of PE questions harder, you think? I thought they are easier than the NCEES practice exam questions by miles, that is why I kinda stopped them. If that is true, then I feel confused. Iam doing the same thing. Trying to work all the questions in the world from now till  Thursday. Good luck JayKay






JayKay0914 said:


> Suddenly hit me that I'm off-schedule studying and I need to get back on track.  Of course the week I am taking off before the exam is when all my submittals are due to the regulators...*sigh*.  I'm getting really nervous that I'll get distracted by work, and stop studying?  My plan is to finish all my tabbing/SoPE questions tonight (no excuses!); I have a family party on Saturday, so I can't do anything, but then Sunday I'll start diving into my practice exams!  I think Sun-Tuesday I'll just be doing "exam" questions, which should get me into a better mindset that the SoPE questions (which are longer and involve more of a 'learning to manipulate equations' than the 'plug-n-chug once you know what you're looking for' that I feel the PE exam questions are more like).  Wednesday will be driving to upstate NY/relaxing/studying.  Thursday...even though everyone says not to study, I know, personally, that I need to keep my mind engaged on doing questions or I will get out of 'exam mode'.  Then Friday I'll drive to the New York State Fair to take my exam!
> 
> At least I get to go to the Corning Museum of Glass after the exam, which is just the pick-me-up I'll probably need.  Followed by polo!


The SoPE problems are good to get an understanding of the topic, and some are similar to the exam. But I've found the NCEES/Schneiter practice exam problems are better representative questions.  

And @JayKay0914, you definitely know yourself the best, but I personally do not find any value studying the day before.  I've been really wiped this week from studying, so took it easy before diving back into a problem set last night...it was amazing how much more focus and clarity I had from taking a little break.  The exam is a marathon, and just like the actual race, you don't want to go on a five mile run the day before. My best advice would be to relax, because you're going to need all the mental energy for the exam!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 19, 2018)

kncumber said:


> Are the school of PE questions harder, you think? I thought they are easier than the NCEES practice exam questions by miles, that is why I kinda stopped them. If that is true, then I feel confused. Iam doing the same thing. Trying to work all the questions in the world from now till  Thursday. Good luck JayKay


I don't think the SoPE questions are harder, per se, they just are longer in nature?  Like, they have multiple steps/situations to help you understand why/what is going on in a problem and what may potentially be asked.  I took the PE exam twice before, for Civil/Construction, and the PE exam in general for me was more identifying what they are asking for (and UNITS) and completing one or two calculation (this was even in the depth sections with crane weights/loads).  The NCEES exam questions look very big/scary, but they can only ask so much for a timed examination, so often the solution is much simpler if you break it down.

I think our best bet is to just keep working on problems, but also being smart and noting *what* is being asked, and what could potentially be asked, more than just mindlessly struggling to answer NCEES-type questions.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 19, 2018)

txjennah said:


> And @JayKay0914, you definitely know yourself the best, but I personally do not find any value studying the day before.  I've been really wiped this week from studying, so took it easy before diving back into a problem set last night...it was amazing how much more focus and clarity I had from taking a little break.  The exam is a marathon, and just like the actual race, you don't want to go on a five mile run the day before. My best advice would be to relax, because you're going to need all the mental energy for the exam!


When I say "studying" the night before on Thursday, I really mean re-reviewing my completed NCEES exam and confirming that it really isn't that hard (AND THAT I CAN DO IT).  I actually get filled with nerves before an exam, not "oh I'm going to fail"-nerves, but more "I've got to do this!  I can do this!  Why can't I sit for the exam right now! I'm the best!"-nerves (I assume like an athlete before a game?), so studying/reviewing the night before helps calm me and remind me that the test is just another day and that I know this stuff.

Didn't help with me last exam, since the flu hit me halfway through, but it did mean that I got a 34 on the first half.  T_T


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> When I say "studying" the night before on Thursday, I really mean re-reviewing my completed NCEES exam and confirming that it really isn't that hard (AND THAT I CAN DO IT).  I actually get filled with nerves before an exam, not "oh I'm going to fail"-nerves, but more "I've got to do this!  I can do this!  Why can't I sit for the exam right now! I'm the best!"-nerves (I assume like an athlete before a game?), so studying/reviewing the night before helps calm me and remind me that the test is just another day and that I know this stuff.
> 
> Didn't help with me last exam, since the flu hit me halfway through, but it did mean that I got a 34 on the first half.  T_T


Ah ok. You've been through this before then.  You know you, best of luck and hoping that the cursed flu leaves you alone for this exam cycle!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 19, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> The NCEES exam questions look very big/scary, but they can only ask so much for a timed examination, so often the solution is m﻿uch simpler if you break it down.
> 
> I think our best bet is to just keep working on problems, but also being smart and noting *what* is being asked, and what could potentially be asked, more than just mindlessly struggling to answer NCEES-type questions.


^^ this. reiterating what you said, they can only ask so much for a timed exam. they are aware of our time constraints. every problem is doable in the time they give us. it's about staying calm, determining what they actually want, and, if necessary, going to the right page in our tabbed notes to help guide us through it. 

we are extremely fortunate that the exam is open note, and we have all the tools we need to help us solve anything!

*TB LETS GO gif*


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 21, 2018)

Studied a total of 0 minutes today (football you guys ugh) and now on the way to meet an engineering friend for a drink. At least we’ll be talking about the exam?? Seriously contemplated bringing EERM to the bar for discussion purposes but realized I’d just spill a marg on it.

happy Sunday! We’re almost there! *TB let’s go gif*


----------



## kncumber (Oct 21, 2018)

Between family and non-PE responsibilities, I got zero done this weekend. Starting now. Maybe I can figure out how to solve a pump problem or a hardy cross problem before I got to bed.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 21, 2018)

I got some studying in, but it was a little challenging with my parents and brother visiting me this weekend.  Fortunately, my mom was very understanding that I had to ignore her for most of the day today, and brought me lots of awesome food so I wouldn't have to cook.  They're coming up again next weekend, so I'm looking forward to family time when I don't have to study.  My mom is bringing more homemade food Friday night, so I really look forward to eating my feelings after this exam.

I've hit the regret portion of the studying cycle - running out of time and feel like there's still so much more I could study.  I have nearly hit my personal goal for study hours, so I really hope it's enough to push me over the edge this time.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 22, 2018)

Got almost nothing done this weekend due to a family party (celebrating a 65-year anniversary!) and catching a cold from someone at work, so my Saturday and Sunday were a mixture of tequila with uncles and gross Tylenol severe cold syrup. I did take off this whole week from work, luckily, so except for a small submittal that I can bang out today/tonight, the rest of my time can be picking through my notes. Today is when I finally start going through the practice exams and doing my final tabbing (aka; adding to the tabs I already have and noting what areas I’m still like “I have no idea where to start”). 

Getting worried, but there is nothing I can do but keep moving forward!!! Worse comes to worse, it’ll be CBT next time, so it’ll be quicker for my to retake when I don’t pass.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 22, 2018)

It makes me feel better to hear that everyone else had family obligations this weekend too.  

I'm trying not to think of what I haven't studied, but what I HAVE.  Really hoping that this time is my chance.  If I fail, I'll have to wait another year to take the exam, and who knows if it will be as convenient by then to take this test as it is now.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 22, 2018)

I’ve hit a similar point in my studying. I don’t know what to do next. I’ve looked over so many problems, I’m having a hard time keeping information straight. I completed the NCEES practice exam, the Schneiter practices exams, the Schneiter book of solved Enviro problems, and just about every other problem/calculation book I could get my hands on. I’ve went through all my collections of problems I’ve worked and tabbed then off.  /end rambling/

Also, I know this is a last-minute share, but this is something that was not adequately addressed by the EERM, and most other references that I’ve seen recommended on this forum. This 2-page document describes the procedure to estimate a vapor pressure using the Clapeyron and Antoine equations:

Estimation of Vapor Pressure Using Clapeyron and Antoine Equations (excerpt from “Pollution Prevention: A Self Instructional Problem Workbook” by Louis Theodore and Robert Allen, 1994).


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 22, 2018)

You have all been blessed by the Study Cat! May everyone’s results be the same colour as the pencil in this picture, a big green PASS!

This ‘lil guy has been with me almost every night I studied, usually laying on top of my books. They’ve been blessed 

(I’ve been jokingly saying I would get him registered as a service animal so I can take him to the exam with me, but I’ve settled for taping a copy this picture to my exam authorisation. And if the proctors say I can’t take the picture in, at least I printed 5 extra copies of my authorisation, sans-picture)


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 22, 2018)

HELP

scanning through cooper and alley end of chapter questions. anyone know how to do that radon problem at the end of chapter 21? it's 21-8 in the 4th edition. i saw a radon problem somewhere else in my review, made a mental note to figure it out later, and then forgot.. and now i just saw this problem and am getting a little stressed. 

thanks!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 23, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> HELP
> 
> scanning through cooper and alley end of chapter questions. anyone know how to do that radon problem at the end of chapter 21? it's 21-8 in the 4th edition. i saw a radon problem somewhere else in my review, made a mental note to figure it out later, and then forgot.. and now i just saw this problem and am getting a little stressed.
> 
> thanks!


Update: You have to solve using equation 21-6 from C&amp;A. Have yet to do it but will solve during lunch today or sometime tonight.


----------



## PEforWin (Oct 23, 2018)

There is no chapter 21 in the edition I have. Can you please post what the question is if you can? I understand you found the equation, but I would be curious to know. Thanks!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 23, 2018)

@PEforWin


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 23, 2018)

I feel like part of what makes this problem so "hard" is that I'm so not used to these units.


----------



## PEforWin (Oct 23, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> @PEforWin
> 
> View attachment 12022


Thank you!


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Oct 23, 2018)

Exam has been rescheduled due to flooding in Clemson, SC


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)

vee043324 said:


> @PEforWin
> 
> View attachment 12022


OOC, what are the possible answers?

_edit: _And if it's not multiple choice, what do they provide for the answer? I think I've solved it with unit analysis and some knowledge of HP, but I have no actual experience or training in this sort of problem.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Oct 24, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, what are the possible answers?
> 
> _edit: _And if it's not multiple choice, what do they provide for the answer? I think I've solved it with unit analysis and some knowledge of HP, but I have no actual experience or training in this sort of problem.


There aren’t answers provided for the end-of-chapter problems. I’m not sure this problem would even be representative of what would actually be on the exam, based from what I’ve seen in various study materials. 

My guess would be to try to apply mass balance on the room in question.  This probably isn’t even close to being right, but...

Radon in= 9.5 pCi/(m^2/s) * 2500ft^2 * 0.093 (m^2/ft^2) * 3600s/hr * 0.9 = 7.16 * 10^6 pCi/hr 

or 1.72 * 10^8 pCi/day

[edit: Deleted the rest of my work because it was embarrassingly bad.]


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 24, 2018)

There's a solutions manual available for Cooper &amp; Alley.  It's around on the internet but I didn't bother to try and download it, and I'm not sure of the legitimacy of any of the sites that claim to have it.  There's also a site called Chegg.com that has the solutions online.  They have some of the end of chapter problems completely worked out, the rest you have to pay for.  It's $20 so might be worth it down the road but not (for me) 2 days ahead of the exam.  Anyway, for this particular problem they do show the first step in solving it, which is calculating the emission rate into the building.

S = 90% x (radon flux) x (floor surface area) = 7,151,487 pCi/hr

Go here, then in the solution box you can pick the chapter and problem # for the solution.  Some have them worked out all the way others just the first step.  Still pretty convenient even if only some of the answers are available.

https://www.chegg.com/homework-help/air-pollution-control-4th-edition-solutions-9781577666783

Disclaimer - I'n not affiliated with this website or company in any way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)

Okay here's my take, I'll identify the one part that I'm not 100% on _in italics_.

First put radon emanation rate in consistent working units:

9.5 pCi/m^2*s * 1 m^2/10.7639 sf * 3600 s/hr = 3177 pCi/sf*hr

Next determine how much enters house (steady state)

3177 pCi/sf*hr * 2500 sf * 0.9 = 7.15e6 pCi/hr

Determine removal of radon via radioactive decay

A(t)=A(0)*exp(-lamda*t)  --&gt; A(t)=7.15e6 pCi/hr * exp(-7.6e-3 hr^-1 * 1 hr) = 7.10e6 pCi/hr

Determine removal rate from house via (HVAC?). _This is where I'm not sure of the method, I'm a NukeE, and while I have degrees in EnvE and ME too, I don't have any coursework or experience here._

7.10e6 pCi/hr * 1 hr/1.5[air change] = 4.73e6 pCi

Determine concentration in house. Assuming uniform distribution in the structures volume (something I know won't be true, but whatever). I am certain on this step.

4.73e6 pCi/20000cf = 236 pCi/cf

Optional: convert to correct regulatory unit

236 pCi/cf * 1 cf/28.322 L = *8.35 pCi/L*

Which is more than 4x the regulatory limit


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)

The nuclear terminology they use is the problem is a bit weird. I've never heard of a "decay coefficient". I'm assuming "decay coefficient" is actually the "decay constant". I confirmed that the decay constant of Rn-222 is ~0.007553585 /hr, which is close enough to the 7.6e-3 given in the problem.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 24, 2018)

I believe the "decay coefficient" in this instance is actually the removal reaction rate constant, used in steady state box model for calculating indoor air concentrations.   You'd have to have the book in order to get the context - the problems in the book generally follow along with the topics as they are presented, and this particular problem matches up well with the discussion of steady state concentration calculations.  They typically don't introduce concepts such a radioactive decay into a problem without at least brushing over it in the text.  Not saying you're wrong, in fact it kind of makes sense.  Just that when it comes to solving the practice problems they tend to keep them relatively in-line with the material presented.

Edit - they do discuss the radioactivity of radon, but from what I'm gathering from the text, for the purposes of indoor air quality calculations it's treated as a gas rather than a radionuclide (even though the units are in pCi, which is what makes it so hard to work with, for me anyway).

And hey, since you're here, do you know of any way to convert pCi to units of concentration (micrograms/cubic meter) or similar?  When I was trying to solve this earlier that's where I got hung up, since the formula I was using solves for concentration (and which the problem is asking for).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> I believe the "decay coefficient" in this instance is actually the removal reaction rate constant, used in steady state box model for calculating indoor air concentrations.   You'd have to have the book in order to get the context - the problems in the book generally follow along with the topics as they are presented, and this particular problem matches up well with the discussion of steady state concentration calculations.  They typically don't introduce concepts such a radioactive decay into a problem without at least brushing over it in the text.  Not saying you're wrong, in fact it kind of makes sense.  Just that when it comes to solving the practice problems they tend to keep them relatively in-line with the material presented.
> 
> Edit - they do discuss the radioactivity of radon, but from what I'm gathering from the text, for the purposes of indoor air quality calculations it's treated as a gas rather than a radionuclide (even though the units are in pCi, which is what makes it so hard to work with, for me anyway).


I follow your logic. OOC, when the book discusses "decay coefficient" what formulation does it use? Something like C * exp( - [decay coeff] * time) or something else?



Hockey Eng said:


> And hey, since you're here, do you know of any way to convert pCi to units of concentration (micrograms/cubic meter) or similar?  When I was trying to solve this earlier that's where I got hung up, since the formula I was using solves for concentration (and which the problem is asking for).


So when describing radioactive concentrations, the appropriate units are curies (Ci) (imperial) or bequerel (Bq) (SI) divided by a volume (liters, cf, cc, cubic meters, etc). I used pCi/L in the solution earlier because the regulations are written in pCi/L.

You can convert that to a mass per volume, but its cumbersome and almost no one uses that metric. It's not difficult per se, it happens early in the "201" class, but it can be confusing at first because the units are often all over the place in practice.

Activity = number atoms * decay constant

mass = number atoms/ NA (6.02e23) * molar mass

So to use my solution to above, leaving aside the L^-1

Activity = 8.35 pCi but need to convert to decay/sec (aka Bq)

8.35 pCi = 8.35e-12 Ci -&gt; 8.35 Ci * 3.7e10 Bq/Ci = 0.31 Bq = decay/sec

decay constant = lambda = ln(2)/t(1/2).  I'll solve it for the above two ways

given in problem 7.6e-3 hr^1 -&gt; 7.6e-3 hr^-1 * 1 hr /3600 s = 2.1e-6 s^-1

or t(1/2)Rn-222= 3.8235 d = 330350 s

lambda = ln(2)/330350 s = 2.1e-6 s^-1

So Number atoms = activity /decay constant

# atoms = 0.31 s^-1 /2.1e-6 s^-1 = 147744 atoms = 1.5e5 atoms

mass = (1.5e5 atoms / 6.02e23 atoms/mol ) * 222 grams/mol = 5e-17 grams

Throw back in the /L and you get 5e-17 g/L. Converting to another concentration metric is on you.


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 24, 2018)

For that problem, like I said they use 'removal rate constant' which is just a first order coefficient (hour to -1 power), which matches what they have in the word problem.  So you can see why there might be some confusion, lack of consistent terminology.  There's no formula (not in that section of the book anyway).

I wish you hadn't gone to all that trouble for the conversion, looks like a lot of work.  But appreciated!  

Maybe we should all just chip in a couple bucks each to purchase the solutions manual, get it figured out once and for all  :reading:


----------



## joeenv (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi all,

Good luck to all taking the EnvPE! Was fortunate to pass the first time, and can appreciate all the last minute study efforts).

I took a stab at the problem, using a simple steady state material balance approach and thought I would share (I don't know if I'm applying the decay coefficient correctly, but it seems consistent with what I could find in literature).  I apologize in advance for the text issues

                               Chouse = radon concentration in house at time t

                                pCiin = rate of radon coming into house = 7,152,530 pCi/hr

                                V = volume of house = 20,000 ft3                             

                                Qhouse = air flow out of house = 30,000 ft3/hr

                                K = decay coefficient = 7.6 x 10-3/hr

                             Using a material balance approach, 

                             ChouseV =pCiint - kChousetV- ChouseQhouset

                             dChouse /dt = (pCiin - ChouseQhouse)/V - kChouse 

                            sinceChouse is steady state (i.e., constant), then dChouse /dt = 0

                             which gives         0 = (pCiin - ChouseQhouse)/V - kChouse

                                                                              0 = pCiin/V - ChouseQhouse/V - kChouse

                                                                             ChouseQhouse/V - kChouse = pCiin/V

                                                          Chouse(Qhouse/V - kChouse) = pCiin/V

                                                           Chouse = pCiin/V [1/(Qhouse/V - kChouse)]

                                This gives             Chouse = 237 pCi/ft3


----------



## Hockey Eng (Oct 24, 2018)

This problem has become our White Whale...


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 24, 2018)

I take 24 hours away from EB and come back to this. Y’all are amazing. It seems like 237 pci / cf is the majority answer. I also got that.

i confirmed with my ppi professor that there is no need to convert pci back to ug!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 24, 2018)

Hockey Eng said:


> This problem has become our White Whale...


Call me Ishmael.

I think we got it and @joeenv probably used the correct EnvE formulation to solve the problem.

p.s. I still think the whole decay coefficient thing is weird, and I don't know how transferable it is to other isotopes and time-frames.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok, so @In/PE/Out posted his good luck cat...I am posting a pic of my pupper.  He was my study buddy my first two attempts, but then couldn't understand why I had to study at the dining room table during this exam cycle.  He would try to get me to play with him while I was studying, and act naughty to get my attention...so cute.  I took a pic of him yesterday while tabbing some notes.  He said he's concerned about how hard we've all been working, and wants us to relax today.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 25, 2018)

I had a similar study-buddy this past April.....they’re the best !


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I had a similar study-buddy this past April.....they’re the best !
> 
> View attachment 12035


LOL! Love it! How did you get the glasses to stay on?  We tried with my dog, but he just wants to eat the glasses.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Ooof. Okay. Down to the wire!!! Good luck everyone! And remember, in the wise words of my uncle who is a PE and had to take the test more than a few times at the age of 40+, “if you fail, you can always retake it!” 

Surprisingly, knowing I can retake when I inevitable bomb this makes me feel a little relieved.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 25, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Ooof. Okay. Down to the wire!!! Good luck everyone! And remember, in the wise words of my uncle who is a PE and had to take the test more than a few times at the age of 40+, “if you fail, you can always retake it!”
> 
> Surprisingly, knowing I can retake when I inevitable bomb this makes me feel a little relieved.


It's not inevitable! It ain't over till it's over!  Go in there and get it!

Although yes, there is some relief knowing that even if I do fail (again), life will go on, things will be okay,  I can take it again.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 25, 2018)

I love the EB energy. Keep it up!! Break a leg y'alls!!


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 25, 2018)

txjennah said:


> LOL! Love it! How did you get the glasses to stay on?  We tried with my dog, but he just wants to eat the glasses.


It was a challenge but she was a good sport....I just told her to "stay" and she did.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 25, 2018)

JayKay0914 said:


> Ooof. Okay. Down to the wire!!! Good luck everyone! And remember, in the wise words of my uncle who is a PE and had to take the test more than a few times at the age of 40+, “if you fail, you can always retake it!”
> 
> Surprisingly, knowing I can retake when I inevitable bomb this makes me feel a little relieved.


Your uncle is a wise man....I had a similar experience to his and he's right !.. :bananalama:


----------



## Vamsi (Jan 31, 2019)

Donno if this thread is the right place to share this, but Thanks for the advice and support during tough times before the exam.

I am happy that I passed the exam arty-smiley-048: and wish everyone who also passed congratulations,

anyone who did not, never give up however bad he situation is   :thumbs:


----------



## txjennah PE (Jan 31, 2019)

Vamsi said:


> Donno if this thread is the right place to share this, but Thanks for the advice and support during tough times before the exam.
> 
> I am happy that I passed the exam arty-smiley-048: and wish everyone who also passed congratulations,
> 
> anyone who did not, never give up however bad he situation is   :thumbs:


Hey! Happy to hear that you passed!


----------



## quophi (Feb 17, 2019)

@txjennah PE how did it go? Did you pass? Am looking to take mine on CBT when am ready.


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 18, 2019)

quophi said:


> @txjennah PE how did it go? Did you pass? Am looking to take mine on CBT when am ready.


I finally passed!   Best of luck with CBT.


----------

